# Cooking for the "DON"



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

Kay guys....

Ive applied for a new job as the head chef in an new italian restuarant opening up.
The owners want me to go to there house next wednesday and cook for "the family"....opening a restuarant, not so bad....cooking for an italian family...ahhhhhh.

If anyone has some good recipes or ideas on what to cook please help me out...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

are you to provide ingredients?


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Spinach Manicotti with Ricotta and Parmesan Cheese?
Prosciutto Soup
Potato Gnocchi in Creamy Onion Broth
Saffron Risotto

I guess it depends if it is an avant garde kind of Italian place or traditional.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Can you be more specific?


----------



## jeebus (Dec 1, 2005)

Um, perhaps if you are out asking for recipes on the internet you have no business running any restaurant. If you are going to be the chef of a restaurant and you can't do this on your own, blindfolded, you should be looking for a great chef to work for not trying to trick someone into thinking you are something you are not.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess, for family it's important to find out what part of Italy they're from. North, South? 
I also think Jeebus is right about confidence and level of professionalism. For any Chef wanting to open a new restaurant, planning a family menu should come easily, most of us can do it while multi-tasking on our feet.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow! What an interview! I'd love to read about how this went. Keep us updated!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jeebus,pump,
I'm gonna take this question as COTL is asking if anyone has done this type of thing or not. If I hadn't done it, I might pop up and ask this same type of question.
1st. Don't refer to the restaurant as a joint, especially if the home has a
basement.
2nd. Do your homework. Check to see if they have other restaurants or
are involved in any. I have to believe they do. Visit, and eat there.
With this type of 
interview, I don't think they are looking for a chef, they are after
someone they can trust.

3nd. Like foodpump says, find out what type of cuisine they are used to.
If they are from the north, don't get sloppy with your pastas, use the 
right pasta for the right dish. More is not better. Don't get to busy 
with the ingredients. Keep them to a minimum and don't cover them up.
4th If from the South, you may be able to be a little more American in your
style.
5th Contrary to what you see on TV. You salutations should go to the
eldest female, to the eldest male and so on. The handshake will speak
volumns. If the male hands are rough, you're dealing with an investment
from hard work. If soft, theve been here and done this before.
Good Luck and take all this with a grain of salt there is a very good chance they are not even Italian:lol: 
pan


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

Good Luck. I hate to go cook at home for some folks. I hope they are well equiped.


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

geez this forum is tough....i was just looking for some advice on cooking for an italian family...im am a chef but by no means an italian one and yes that might be bad in your eyes for the owners but im putting my heart and soul into it and really want this to work.i figured if i posted this sort of question on this forum i might of be able to find someone willing to help me out with a really special dish.i take pride in my work and passion and i am venturing into a new and exciting avenue of my career by opening my first italian restuarant but i think jeebus fails to see that.thanks to those of you who put forward your suggestions...the more suggestions and ideas i can get the more creative i can be....i dont see anything wrong with asking other chefs for advice.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

COTL,
I've read your posts so I knew you were a chef. This is the place for questions. I'd like to move forward with this for I find this an unusual approach for interviewing.
Are you to bring ingredients?
I would be more then happy to work out a dessert if you need it.


BTW, you are still fairly new. I just want to let you know that this forum has grown leaps and bounds in such a short time that there has been some confusion with people posting in the wrong forums. I would hope you share this whole experience with us.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting, interview process. If I were put in that position, I would try a veal chop stuffed with prosciutto and mozzerella in a marsala sauce, side of pasta simple red sauce. Also a pasta dish, that would be served in the restaraunt, maybe a blackend seafood alfredo or a fish dish.
I might finish with a nice Panna Cotta, with some berries, served in a champagne glass with a cannolli on the side...but then again I am not gettting interviewed. Kinda simple can be prepared in almost any kitchen. But then again simple may not get the job. 

Pan I would be interested in what you suggest for desserts??


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

nice one panini thanks.ill be sure to pm you with more details...

looks like this thread is turning into what i was expecting....

just so you guys know im providing all the ingredints and unfortunaly they threw a curve ball by asking me to avoid seafood...nice one...lol

dessert is not too important for them on the night (still would be intrested to see your suggestions pan...) so its the main course that ive got to concentrate on...as for equipment well ive got all the basic pasta machines so thats not a prob and apparently the house is pretty well equipped.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What if they make you an offer you can't refuse? :lol:

Whatever you do, don't make canolli.


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

Be nice. Always keep in mind that the word "chef" is French for "line cook who thinks he's somehow better than everyone else".


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

These are just some thoughts if I were doing this.

I personally think the first decision will be what type of service.

Ask to make myself comfortable in their kitchen "take charge"
I would opt for family style. I would serve everything at one time after pastas as to make myself available to chat/dine.I would not be shy to ask for help with things like serving.

apps? soup? I don't know.

I think I'd do 
2 pastas, 1 dried, and 1 fresh maybe even a game ravioli
1 veal and 1 poultry or game, maybe even a scottiglia type dish
Maybe a vege torte, or crepe "pastry skill" misc. 2nd course
1 great vegetable

I have to think a little more and I hope others will chime in.
As an owner, I might take to interviewing once a week 
pan


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I cannot move my mind forward in this scenario. 

Being raised Italian, the matriarch in an Italian household, been around them all my life, it is hard for me to fathom that these woman will let you control THEIR KITCHEN, especially for a Sunday family meal. 

Even the family's restaurant obligations have a time and place!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Am I the only one that finds it strange, if not offensive, that COTL is picking up the tab for groceries? I've had to cook as part of the interview process before, but only once was I dumped with the bill ( I chalked that one up to inexperience on their part).


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

This is very common when companies want to hire software engineers fresh out of school. They'll offer an interview half-way across the country, then expect the applicant to pick up the tab for transportation, room and board, then show up and work their butt off for free on "sample" problems.

Nobody gets burnt on this more than once.

If they want to interview someone for a chef position, they had better be picking up the bill for the food (and transportation if it's not local)

If they're not willing, then all they're looking for is a free meal for a family party and there really is no job.

Terry


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This isn't for Louis' Italian American Restaurant in the Bronx is it?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Personally I'd go with fresh as possible. I had an outstanding recipe for a pasta dish that used fresh, lightly sauteed ingredients, tomatos, both fresh and sundried, garlic, basil, mushrooms, red onions, 3 different types of olives, shaved parm, choke hearts, eggplant, Olive Oil...a little nice salami. (we also used anchovies) Essentially the end result was similar to an antipasta salad that was tossed with a nice pasta of some sort. I've got it in one of my Australian cookbooks from about 6 years ago. I had an Italian BF from Sicily ..unfortunately I can't find it just now but I'm sure it can be reconstructed.

I think it would make a nice side for chops. Veal is a lovely meat, but I've found it getting hard to come by. 

My opera instructor gave me some good ideas about Italian as well. Her husband was Northern Italian and everything she made had garlic in it. (I loved her bacon wrapped shrimp dipped in a light garlic batter and deep fried...fine shaved zucchini lightly sauted in hazelnut butter, lightly steamed cauliflower (with the greens) with vinegrette/balsamic...

There are heaps of ways of tweeking recipes. 

I mean, for my basic family fare I'd make a huge messy pan of lasagne or a simple bolognese. 

But I think your answer lies somewhere in-between. Also who you're cooking for. Kids, teens, adults...

I'm sure you'll do great. 

April


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Why ARE you providing the ingredients?

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I don't think COTL is picking up the tab, only providing the ingredients. 
I wouldn't mind paying for the food as I would leave a check with a very healthy service charge.


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol...Just so you guys know Im not paying for the ingredients, I will be charging them....

Only two days to go...

This weekend I made a fresh taglatelli with a ricotta, canalleni bean and sorrel sauce, Proscuitto wrapped figs, roasted balsamic vine tomatoes and asparagus tips.

The taste combo is pretty good...what you guys think.

For the antipasti I was thinking of doing a Crostini Alla Toscana or some sort of family style Mezze platter.

I was also thinking of doing a thin escalopes of veal "al limone" with a beet and walnut risotto light rustic italian salad....

Thanks for all the great ideas guys.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like the tagliatelle, but I don't get how the prosciutto wrapped figs figure into the dish. You've got all of that stuff on one plate or is it three things: 

1) Pasta

2) Figs, 

3) Tomatos and asparagus?


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

"Leave the gun, take the canollis" LMAO!

Sounds pretty good so far chefontheloose. I am interested to hear how it goes down.


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

Its all in one dish...I put the figs in to give a sweet contrast to the acidity of the tomatoes...do you think its a bit daring? I made the dish and tasted the combo of flavours and Im pretty confident it works..

A little over 24 hours to go...lol.
Phoning the owner now to set up the meeting time.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm interested in how this went?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm reading about Chef Walter Schieb's audition at the White House for Hillary Clinton and her staff. (Great book, by the way. White House Chef: Eleven Years, Two Presidents, One Kitchen by Walter Scheib. Click through from here to support Nicko and this site.)

He prepared three different items for each course and had them served in order. That way each person could at least see all three (the one in front, the one to the left and the one to the right) and, with luck and a sharing mood at the table, tastes of all three.

Not only does this give three times the exposure to your food, it also has a subtle psychological appeal. When the "judge" has tasted something wonderful on a neighboring plate, the only way to get more is to hire the chef!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Man! would I luv to cook for Hillary


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

If they are italian, don't try to recreate something they are
extremely familiar with. Chances are you won't be able to 
do it justice. I heard "blackened seafood alfredo". I would
suggest you stay away from blackened food for an italian family.
First off, I would serve the entire dinner family style in large 
platters. It surpises me the don't want seafood, but, so be
it. Perhaps some sort of simple roast chicken with rosemary and
preserved lemon. A big bowl of Rapini with sliced garlic and tiny
red chiles. Risotto would be a great one. Duck ragu with pappardelle.
Vitello tonnato with pickled vegetables, Spaghetti with veal meatballs 
and wild mushrooms, Veal Milanese, Panna Cotta, but not in a glass.
Maybe something called sfogliatella. Its a tender flakey pastry made
with the pasta roller. It contains white wine, baking powder, butter,
and OO flour. You make fruit filled ravioli and quickly fry. Its pretty
original and perfect for after dinner. You could flavor some grappas
with orange/vanilla bean, or lemon, or berries. Its endless. Don't fall
into the american italian groove if they are italian. On the other hand
if they are a 5 or 6th generation american italian family then they may
not be looking for something truly italian. Soft polenta with mushrooms
and fontina, a different version of Tiramisu with lemon curd and Raspberries.
Baked ricotta tart. Reconstitued dried fruit with red wine, cloves, orange, etc. Do something you have done before, so many dishes are similar, and
so many different cultures use the same methods of preparation. Go hit
it out of the park. Or find out thier favorite restaurant and go for a visit.
But, I do ramble on......


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So far no word. I wonder if he's sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I heard someone is missing a pair of size 9 cement shoes :lol:  :look:   :smiles: :lips:  :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

hey!!!! you think I'ma kiddn!!!!


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe he got the job and is now so busy he hasn't had a chance to come back on-line. Or there is always the "bottom of a large body of water" theory.


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys...

Sorry its taken a while to reply...

Well after last week I was asked to come in a second time to cook a mystry basket...

For starters I was given the ingredients to make crostini alla toscana....rustic chicken livers on toasted ciabatta, which I sevred on a huge platter with a caprezze salad of buffulo mozzerella, basil, and the sweetest tomatoes I have ever tasted in my life.

For mains I again serverd the meal in a platter which was fusilli pasta with marrows and basil pesto in a rich white sauce finished of with beaten egg yolks and parmesan cheese...the following ,day which was yesterday, I was phoned by the recruitment agency and told that i had got the postion...
The restuarant is opening in april and Im being employed as of march which gives me a month to sort things out.....this is going to be one **** of a ride and Im so excited.

Ill keep you guys posted on my progress and hopefully we will get a website up and running soon.

Once again I would like to thank everyone who put forward ideas and suggestions...its people like that, that make forums like this have a true purpose.

Now I just have to learn italian....need to find audio tapes...lol.


----------



## mead (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like it should be fun


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

EXCELLENT!!!

Many congratulations. 

(So, if one of us were to drop by after you've been open for a while and sent word back to the kitchen, something good would happen. Right?


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Chef-
YEAH!!! so glad we don't have to send scuba gear for you! :roll: 
Fix "Don" a plate of carpaccio for me.(yeah I got the spelling right this time)..LOL


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Speaking of which, Chef- where is this restaurant????


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Right on! For a while I thought you were hiding in Sicily!

Hey your absence made for some good speculation anyway.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

To quote one of the greatest ethnic stereotypically true lines ever spoke.... "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse".

Like the old "blue" jokes leads to "one slip of the tongue and you in deep......". My advice to you so ya ain't bein' fitted for the shoes pan mentions.... Ya might want to wear ear pieces with some loud Sinatra or Dino playing in the back ground when they all gather at the kitchen table for the "meal". Hehehehe:bounce: 

(BTW My last name in Italian translates to "The" or "Of" "Saint(liness)" Not exactly what some of my ancestry practiced. If ya know what I mean.)


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Old School- does this mean that Chefontheloose's "Don" is going to call YOU to "take care of business" if he doesn't like Chef's meal??? LOL


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Naaaaa.That part of the "family" doesn't exist anylonger. In all honesty I've often wondered how many of the stories told to us while growing up were actually true. I think is was just stuff we were told to keep us outta trouble. I think it was just a bunch of old Italian stories for us. Although...we still joke about things but very lightly just in case. :suprise:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL yeah like to keep you kneecaps do you? LOL


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Too funny Jayme! 

Umm I refuses to answer on da gounds dat..... My knee's have enough trouble and the caps are still intact so I'd like to keep dem dat way. thankyou:lol: 

BTW Chefontheloose,

Hope all is going well and things turn out for ya. Sounds like you'll be welcomed in if things are going the way they sound. Salute'


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

If anyone named Guido knocks on your door, tell him he has the wrong address....LOL then quick call Chefontheloose and order take out in case he comes back........LOL


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

Well the last few month have been hectic but im still alive and kicking.

the resturant is doing well...too well...so well that im working 7 days a week from 6 in the morning to 11 at night and im loving it. weve been open for 6 months now and im expanding the kitchen and getting more staff so i can go home and get some sleep...cant wait to have 2 days off a week again.

the menu has expanded as Ive been learning new things and doing loads of research.

the popular dishes at the moment are the parma and melon wrap which is 3 slices of san danielle with emmenthaler cheese and melon marinated in mint, chilli, honey and olive oil place on top with mixed leaves and rolled into a wrap. chicks dig it lol

and our chicken assagai which is stacked meal consisting of wood roasted vegtable, chicken breast, pepperdew and feta pesto with zucchini chips.

on friday nights i do a braised rabbit on polenta cakes and a bluck truffel pasta which go down well.

made a sandwhich called the joey tribbiani which is a ciabatta filled with meatballs and and mozzerella...did it as a joke and turned out to be popular.

man i wish i could tell you more...ill take some photos and post them.
we also opened up a deli in our resturant which runs during the day and sell imported italian meats, cheeses, pasta, you name it.

ill also try and post a copy of our menu for you guys to check out!

thanks to all those who supported me!

ignore the speeling errors, im a chef not a copywriter...lol


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Funny, I thought "Chef" was a term of respect.
Just my opinion though....


----------

